

Ask HN: How does your startup manage user logins? - pieter

What do you use to manage multiple users having to connect to multiple resources? For example your own admin pages, linux servers, email and databases. What do you do if a password is compromised or someone leaves the company?<p>Do you use an Excel sheet with places where to add/remove users, or do you have some kind of LDAP/SASL setup, or perhaps a single username for all users?
======
jvdmeij
Mostly single usernames. Everyone keeps the passwords in 1password, which is
synced in their own Dropbox. The best thing about 1password is that you can
look a password up easily for a team member. I suggest to everyone to use the
random pwd generator in 1password as well.

